# black with electric blue stripes



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 25, 2009)

Yest someone posted a pic of a young mantid I wanted to know the type I cant find the pic I think it was on freys post someone bought a species and another person said are you sure that whay you bought was ( ) because this is my picture of mine and he posted this awsome little black with electris blue bands is this a zebra species can anyone help on this? thank you


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 25, 2009)

Not without a pic


----------



## massaman (Nov 25, 2009)

he might be talking about katnappers blog that had the otomantis zebrata or something nymphs on it and think he might be referring to that species!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 25, 2009)

Could this be the elusive Stagmomantis Photoshopensis you are referring to?


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 25, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Could this be the elusive Stagmomantis Photoshopensis you are referring to?


 Can you post a picture of them or the zebras then i will knoe what one im thinking of thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## massaman (Nov 25, 2009)

just go to katnappers blog and look it up


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 25, 2009)

massaman said:


> just go to katnappers blog and look it up


Do you know were on the blogg it is what page so i can find it thanx


----------



## sbugir (Nov 25, 2009)

Rofl,

Can you post a pic of "Stagomomantis photoshopensis".

Haha sorry, just funny.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 25, 2009)

The Omomantis zebrata does not have electric blue stripes, so I doubt this is the species you are asking about. I believe you are asking about a species (that I can't think of, or don't really know) that was advertised in the Classifieds by someone that was using Damian's (leviatan) pic. And now the pic is removed because the user did not ask Damian's permission to post it to advertise his mantids.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 26, 2009)

still cant find figure what they were all the ones people tried to help think what they were were not the ones so if you all can still help thanx


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 26, 2009)

Are you talking about these?

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...mp;#entry116084


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 26, 2009)

those are so close its crazzzy i wonder if someone just photoshoped pic on here when I saw it but yes but a lil diff but i like them alot too thanks for helping and again im so sorry your very kind does someone have these for sale too?  because picture that baby jet black with electric blue lines through the body it was crazzzy looking im so lost i wish the pic was still up i sound crazzzy but i know what i saw lol


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 26, 2009)

Chrisp said:


> those are so close its crazzzy i wonder if someone just photoshoped pic on here when I saw it but yes but a lil diff but i like them alot too thanks for helping and again im so sorry your very kind does someone have these for sale too?  because picture that baby jet black with electric blue lines through the body it was crazzzy looking im so lost i wish the pic was still up i sound crazzzy but i know what i saw lol


you know that may just be it it may get darker and more blue but I heard a guy named damian has a pic of 1 someone posted and thats what I saw and it was removed because the person didnt have permission to use it do you know him?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 26, 2009)

Chrisp said:


> you know that may just be it it may get darker and more blue but I heard a guy named damian has a pic of 1 someone posted and thats what I saw and it was removed because the person didnt have permission to use it do you know him?


That link to that thread with pics?

Yeah.

That guy IS Damian.

His username is Leviatan.

You should PM him and ask, he might be selling those.


----------



## massaman (Nov 26, 2009)

one thing though that is only the color as it is a nymph as it loses those colors as it becomes a adult and its only the hatched nymph that has those colors


----------

